# Alifax is Avin it!



## Bingo (Sep 26, 2008)

um.... yeah!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Eureka!


----------



## Bingo (Sep 26, 2008)

Piece Hall!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry, I meant, you reek ahhhhh


----------



## Bingo (Sep 27, 2008)

outside. now.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 9, 2008)

teh acca!


----------



## Bingo (Oct 9, 2008)

last time I went the Acca (over 10 years back) I got attacked by 2 lads who invited us back to their house, they smacked my head in on their front lawn, broke me specs then tried to mug me... lovely spot! 

Special shout out to me mate Gav for running off down the street!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 9, 2008)

Bingo said:


> last time I went the Acca (over 10 years back) I got attacked by 2 lads who invited us back to their house, they smacked my head in on their front lawn, broke me specs then tried to mug me... lovely spot!
> 
> Special shout out to me mate Gav for running off down the street!



 i've never actually set foot in the place tbh. i was more of a tramshed/zoo bar lad when i went out in halifax.

halifax used to be a warzone on a weekend, its getting a lot better now though


----------



## Bingo (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep warzone... George's square... woah.

I also was a dedicated zoo bar/tramshed goer!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2008)

Bingo said:


> I also was a dedicated zoo bar/tramshed goer!





It got closed down after the pigs raided it and found over 200 underagers, including a 14 year-old working behind the bar.

The amount of drugs in that place was astonishing too.


----------



## boha (Oct 10, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> It got closed down after the pigs raided it and found over 200 underagers, including a 14 year-old working behind the bar.
> 
> The amount of drugs in that place was astonishing too.




i used to love going to the tramshed/zoo bar (esp when it was a dodgy rock club in the bigger room), the mississippi cooler and that rock club that was across from the bingo hall (but i can't remember the chuffing name).

i got the living shite kicked out of me by 2 bouncers at the zoo bar. they set on one of my mates for some baffling reason, and were bouncing him off a car bonnet when i came out. i went to pick him up and got repeatedly kicked in the head for my troubles. and nothing on cctv when the police arrived..funny that.

i stopped going after that, surprisingly enough, and moved over to bradford. 

went out in halifax on saturday night with a few mates, just did the usual pub run (lewins, upper george, portman etc). town centre seems to have calmed down these days though.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2008)

lots of those 'street angel' folks around these days


----------



## Shirl (Oct 26, 2008)

Halifax is pants.

Eureka was/is ok I think. My kids went there when they were small and loved it.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 27, 2008)

Piece Hall and Eureka are okay. I've heard Halifax can get pretty rough, however.

As for the rude man who ran the cafe suggesting my son was a good advert for abortion.


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 6, 2008)

Zoo Bar   Closed down due to bouncers carrying unlawful weapons!! and not being registered.... amongst many other things!
Not that it had anything to do with us giving he police a hard time about how  one of them nearly killed my son!!  'Twas a bar/club that you were allowed into under age (16) - had to show proof of being 18 to buy a drink. Hafilax...... a lovely sunny place


----------



## Bingo (Nov 7, 2008)

Grew up in there.. quality! 10 year back....The worst bouncer... good grief...  hospitalised 2 of my bro's... really unfortunately put his head in front of a train at the wrong time.. whoops! Nutbar. My mates Mam was his councillor... Its Grim up North


----------



## soulman (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice central shopping area until you get across to the bus stops. Weird railway station as well, or it was last time I was there.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 8, 2008)

The train station IS a bit weird. Really narrow platforms and dead small for the size of the town..


----------



## soulman (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep and everyone crowds round the stairs. Feels more like a bus stop than a station.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 9, 2008)

I went through Halifax on the train last week.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Did anyone used to go out in Halifax circa 1990/1991? I'm trying to remember the name of a ground floor indie type bar/dance venue we used to go to - the Underground? We would have been, ahem, just under age or borderline. Had a carpark or yard at least at the front. Seem to remember it was out of the station, over the square, past the big gaffe with the dome, and a bit further uphill. Not much more than a entrance corridor, bar, and raised platform with mirrors for dancing.

Rest of 'fax was ruff ruff ruff.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoo bar?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe it was the Zoo bar, it half rings a bell. So long as nothing in my description rules it out? Is it still going?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Maybe it was the Zoo bar, it half rings a bell. So long as nothing in my description rules it out? Is it still going?



From your description it sounds like the zoo bar/tramshed. As to whether or not it is still going, see previous posts.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 10, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> From your description it sounds like the zoo bar/tramshed. As to whether or not it is still going, see previous posts.



Cheers. One other one - big indie danceclub in Huddersfield, sort of down in the industrial/canal area downhill from the Poly, which somehow also included a cheap restaurant doing burgers and fries? Again, around 1990/91, if anyone remembers the name. Cheers.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Cheers. One other one - big indie danceclub in Huddersfield, sort of down in the industrial/canal area downhill from the Poly, which somehow also included a cheap restaurant doing burgers and fries? Again, around 1990/91, if anyone remembers the name. Cheers.



Not sure on that one as i was only a nipper at the time. But the location sounds like it could be the same as Visage/Ethos aka Fight Club.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 11, 2008)

one in da Hudd might be KU club... in an old Mill type buildin?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bingo said:


> one in da Hudd might be KU club... in an old Mill type buildin?



The KU indeed.  I've not heard those words in 17 years, ta for the memory jolt!

Was indeed in a big old mill in a pretty desolate side street. Is it still there, by any chance?


----------



## Bingo (Nov 17, 2008)

the mill's still there, probably a reatuarant now... Only went there a couple of times, just before it shut... It had furry black and white fresian cow wallpaper!


----------

